# Baud Rate Profibus! Welche nutzt ihr  und warum?



## plc_tippser (25 Mai 2004)

Hei,

mich würde interessieren, welche Baudrate Ihr nutzt und warum.
Wir hatten bisher immer 12MBaud, wegen kritischer Analogwerte die über den Bus kommen. Wenn ich mir aber die theoretische Laufzeit angucke, ist der Bus je nach Teilnehmern bei 1,5M immer noch schneller als die SPS Zykluszeit. Und wieviel Telegrammwiederholungen bei 12M wegen schlechter Leitung ausgeführt werden ist immer unbekannt.

Gruß pt


----------



## Zottel (25 Mai 2004)

Ich habe bei der Erneuerung einer Steuerung in einer Anlage ca 50m Profibus verlegt (4-Stationen). Die Kabelführung ließ sich nicht getrennt von Leistungskabeln bewerkstelligen. Zum testen habe ich es ein paar Tage mit 12MBit laufen lassen, während die Anlage noch mit der alten Steuerung arbeitete. Ich hatte keine in der Baugruppendiagnose sichtbaren Fehlern. Da es mit 1,5Mbit nicht langsamer war, habe ich darauf zurückkonfiguriert in der Hoffnung, etwas Störsicherheit zu gewinnen.


----------



## kolbendosierer (26 Mai 2004)

Hallo,
hab bei uns in den Anlagen mal nachgesehen, Da stehts auf 500 kbits.
Wir haben auch nicht so große Anlagen.

Bis dann 



Kolbendosierer


----------



## smoe (26 Mai 2004)

*immer 1,5Mbps*

Ich verwende immer 1,5Mbit. Die Anlagen die noch vor der Verfügbarkeit von höheren Geschindigkeiten erstellt wurden laufen immer noch so. Neuere Anlagen laufen aber auch "nur" mit 1,5M weil alle Slaves das können. (zb. ET200L kann kein > 1,5M). Probleme mit der Leitungslänge und der Verlegung des Kabels gibts dann auch seltener.


----------



## volker (26 Mai 2004)

hallo

ich verwende in der regel(idr) auch 1,5 m. das ist für die meisten anwendungen schnell genug. auch der bus ist dann nicht so anfällig und erlaubt größere leitungslängen.


----------



## smoe (27 Mai 2004)

Vor Jahren als schnellerer Profibus aufkam habe ich aus "gut informierten Kreisen" erfahren das eines der Argumente für 12 Mbps Profibus war, das kommende Industrial Ethernet (10Mbps) mit einer höheren Geschwindigkeit zu übertrumpfen.

Was aber eigentlich nur als Verkaufsargument zu werten ist weil wir als Techniker lassen uns durch solche Zahlen nicht beeindrucken.


----------



## plc_tippser (1 Juni 2004)

Wir mussten vor einiger Zeit auch feststellen, das bei manchen Geräten immer wieder Problem bei Raten>1,5m auftraten.
Z.B. bei Robotern Fa. Reis das PB-Kabel durch den Roboterfuss hoch zur 3.Achse ist nur für 1,5. Wir haben es dann mit einem Repeater gepuscht auf 12m. Ob&s nötig war :?: 

Gruß pt


----------



## joker (1 Juni 2004)

*Profibus Baudrate wählen !*

hallo zusammen,

es kommt auf die Anwendung drauf an. Wird keine Synchronisation (Antriebe ; Moteren) verwendet reichen dort 500 bis 1,5 Mbaud aus.

Wenn man betrachtet, dass auf DP Seite die Auswertung zwischen der logischen 0 und 1 pegelabhängig ist und somit ein möglicher Störimpuls 
bei hoher Übertragungsrate genau dann eintrifft wenn die Auswertung läuft. Dies hat zur Folge, dass die Rechtecksignale smäler sind als bei niedriger Übertragung und deshalb eine deutlich stabiler datenleitung darstellen !

Gruss
 :wink: JOKER


----------



## Ralle (1 Juni 2004)

Also, i.d.R. laß ich den Bus mit 12M laufen, das setzt aber saubere Verlegung voraus (auch Biegeradien bei ausgedehnten Bussen). Seit wir Schneidklemmenstecker einsetzen ist die Fehlerquelle Stecker fast bei Null.
Ob man 12M braucht ist natürlich die Frage, aber bei vielen Teilnehmern, Servo's etc. am Netz steigt auch der Overhead enorm an, so daß man mit 12M eher auf der sicheren Seite ist. Was die Störanfälligkeit betrifft, kann ich eigentlich nichts Negatives sagen. Probleme hatten wir immer nur mit schlecht verlegter Leitung, schlechten Anschlüssen, oder falscher Busleitung.
Bei hoher Störeinstreuung von Außen sollte man allerdings mit dem Takt runtergehen. 

Eins bleibt aber klar, wenn es Probleme mit einer höheren Baudrate gibt, sollte man nicht einfach damit runtergehen, sonder genauer hinschauen, da sich hier schon Probleme im späteren Betrieb erkennen lassen.

Leider ist der Profibustester von Siemens nicht besonders hilfreich, hat in diesem Zusammenhang jemand schon Erfahrungen mit anderen Diagnosegeräten oder mit Diagnosesoftware gemacht ?

Gruß Ralle !


----------



## Ralf (1 Juni 2004)

Mit dem Bustester allein ist es leider ja nun nicht getan, da sich hier nur wenige mögliche Störungen diagnostizieren lassen. Ich hatte kürzlich bei einem Umbau mächtig Ärger mit einer sporadisch auftretenden Störung, ein Erdungsband war locker, es floß Strom über den Schirm, und das bei einer verflucht merkwürdigen Wellenform - daher mit hohem HF Anteil.

Das findet man meines Wissens nach mit keinem Bustester - meistens heist es hier suchen.

In meinem Fall wäre es der Hit gewesen eine empfindliche Stromzange am Schirm, warscheinlich wäre ich hiermit eher drauf gekommen.

In beantwortung des Themas, hatte meine letzen Anlagen auch auf 12MBaut laufen und außer der oben beschriebenen Störung keine Probleme

Gruß

Ralf


----------

